# [SOLVED] Uninstallation problem-DEISL2.ISU corrupt or not found.



## pcb (Nov 26, 2001)

I have found that a couple of my son's Dorling Kindersley Educational programs (after not having been used for quite a time) would not function (either crash directly after launching, or not display correctly-some Quick Time issue possibly?).

I tried to uninstall them, but neither would do so, producing these errors:

"unable to locate install log file C:\ *****\********\DEISL2.ISU. Installion will not continue."
or
"log file C:\********\*******\DEISLU2.ISU is not valid or the data has been corrupted. Uninstallion will not continue".

I have tried re-installing on top of the previous installations but still programs would not work, nor uninstall.

Does anyone know either what happened, and how to get them uninstalled properly?

I am using 98se.

Many thanks for any help,
PcB


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You could try deleting the folder and then reinstall, that may clean things up so the uninstall will work properly.


----------



## pcb (Nov 26, 2001)

Thanks cybertech,

I renamed the .isu files, then re-installed-all fine now...

Cheers,

PcB


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Cool !!

So I gather it uninstalled as well.


----------



## pcb (Nov 26, 2001)

I haven't tried that, as I wish to keep the progs onboard for now, but i don't see why they wouldn't.

cheers,

PcB


----------



## kapperhead (Jan 2, 2004)

I am new to this site. I have the same problem, however, I have uninstalled the program , deleted the folder and it still will not let me reinstall. I am trying to install my HP CD-Writer. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------

